# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  ANÁLISIS DE COTAS EN LAS PRESAS ... Por cuencas.

## jlois

Inicio aquí un estudio que por el momento no está más que en sus primeros pasos. 
El tema de fondo trata sobre las cotas que figuran en las informaciones técnicas que normalmente usamos para acompañar nuestros reportajes sobre las presas. 

Comenzaré , como es lógico, dedicándome a la cuenca del río Miño, y lo haré con las tres presas de la parte alta de este curso fluvial.

La cota que figura en la mayor parte de la documentación que manejo y que creo que figura en buena parte por el foro y en los diversos hilos relacionados, de la coronación de la presa de Belesar queda establecida en los 332,000 m.s.n.m. ( metros sobre el nivel del mar ).
Este dato puede ser del todo contradictorio con otros que estoy tomando sobre el mismo muro de coronación con un GPS que ha sido tarado sobre un punto en concreto, dónde el valor indicado de la altitud está cotejado recientemente tomando como referencia para el cálculo de la altitud el nivel medio del mar en la ciudad de Alicante.
El aparato GPS que utilizo para estas observaciones es un GARMIN eTrex Vista HCx. 

Presa de Belesar. Cota Máxima                                  330,000 m.s.n.m.
                          Cota desbordamiento en coronación 332,000 m.s.n.m.
                          Cota cauce                                     205,000 m.s.n.m.
                          Cota cimentación                            203,000 m.s.n.m.

Partiendo de estos datos que se manejan tanto en SEPREM como en la Revista de Obras Públicas Digital, pasamos a tomar mediciones en varios puntos que nos muestren las variaciones en los mismos.

Primero, a un metro y medio de altura aproximadamente sobre la calzada del muro en la coronación de la presa de Belesar nos encontramos con esto:



La observación del GPS nos muestra 350 m. de altitud. Le restamos la diferencia aproximada con el borde de la coronación y podemos dejar la cota en ese punto en los 348,000 m.s.n.m. ( Esta es una estimación personal y que por ahora no está contrastada con otro tipo de medidores más precisos ). Aún así, creo que hay una diferencia considerable con las mediciones que en su día se hicieron y se establecieron como referenciables en la construcción de esta y otras presas de la cuenca. En este caso en concreto la diferencia que observo es de (-)16 m.

Por cierto, no acabo de acostumbrarme al cauce seco a pié de presa...



La observación realizada en las proximidades del puente viejo sobre la cola del embalse de Los Peares, en su parte final y a poca distancia de la salida de las turbinas de Belesar, revela lo siguiente:



Desde este punto la vista que tenemos es esta:



Bueno... seguiremos más adelante con el resto de observaciones.

----------


## Luján

Jlois, no te fíes de la altura que dan los GPS. En eso fallan más que una escopeta de feria. Mi Garmin Etrex, en localización, con todo a favor da un error estimado de +-2m. En altura este error se multiplica.

Yo, personal y profesionalmente me fío al 99.99% de las cotas dadas en la documentación. Más que nada porque se han tomado con sistemas con rango de error muy inferior al metro, como GPS diferenciales (RTK o de postproceso), o cercanas al milímetro, como estaciones totales y demás instrumentos de topografía.

En un playa cercana a mi casa, aquí en Puerto de Sagunto, donde la muy escasa marea apenas tiene unos 20-30cm de amplitud, el GPS puesto a ras de agua a veces me da hasta 2 o 3m de altitud.

Para contrastar totalmente el GPS, pero sólo durante la sesión en curso, en la misma zona, mientras las condiciones meteorológicas sean estables (cielos despejados), y permanezcan los mismo satélites al alcance, lo suyo es colocarlo sobre un vértice geodésico, dejarlo unos minutos, tomar la lectura y contrastarla con las coordenadas de ese vértice que aparecen en su ficha. Los vértices de la Red Nacional de Primer Orden tienen su ficha publicada en la web del IGN.

Aparte de todo esto, es necesario saber en qué sistema de referencia se han tomado unas medidas y otras. Por ejemplo, el GPS seguramente tenga como datum (sistema de referencia) el WGS84, válido (con limitaciones) para todo el globo, mientras que las coordenadas de las fichas pueden haber sido tomadas con el datum ED50, durante un tiempo el oficial en todo el territorio nacional menos Canarias (y europeo menos regiones ultraperiféricas).

----------


## jlois

Gracias Luján por esas explicaciones tan concisas y de gran interés. Me has hecho recapacitar en la forma que estaba exponiendo el tema que quería abordar con lo que trataré de preparar un poco mejor toda la información para que no caiga en errores de bulto de los que después me se difícil retractarme. De todas formas os anticipo que el análisis lo estoy estructurando en principio en sólo tres cuencas, la del Río Miño, la del Sil en su tramo final y la del Río Límia. Intentaré prepararlo todo este fin de semana.

----------

